# Pompano Jig Question



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I am going to try the surf pompano thing next week for the first time, just wondered when throwing jigs do you use floro or mono?

I've got jigs in chartreuse & tan w/ a tan/orange head. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

use floro with braid or tie it directly to light mono, those colors will work but i would use some variety of pink and if u have more rods throw a few out with set rigs and bait while u throw the jig and u will catch way more fish most days


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I use about a 5" fluorocarbon leader. This allows me to retie a few times if Spanish or Ladyfish get to the leader.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

*Flouro to braid*

Just my two cents, I use flouro leader tied directly to braid. Jigs I use on the pier tend to be pink/orange shades. I go with braid to allow reeling directly up onto the pier. Fish-on! GT:thumbsup:


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I use 10 lb test braid w/fluro leader or straight 8 lb test mono. If the ladyfish are in town, I'll use a 40 lb test mono bite leader of 4 to 5 inches. My jigs are mostly light pink, cream, or beige heads w/pink or burnt orange skirts. Jig hooks are typically Owners or Gamis. Mustad 32833s are very good too. Bottom line, get a jig w/a sharp saltwater resistant hook. Tip your jig w/a flea if possible to sweeten the deal. If you are walking the beach and sight fishing, have your line on your trigger finger because you never know when a pomp might pop up. Sometimes they are right off the lip of the shore-line cruising for fleas and such.


----------

